# boraras micro?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

should i even get these guys? they're only 1.60... which i think is cheap for a fish, but are they even interesting?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You should look them up on a search engine and browse through photos to see if you would like them. It's just a matter of preference. Some people think they are a beautiful fish for your aquascape, some...not so much.

I personally don't care for them, but I've seen them in a scape before and they did compliment the aquascape nicely.


----------

